# Should I Even Attempt . . .?



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

I was browsing Petfinder after searching for larger horse to lease for about a month or two. I had finally had a confirmation date to see a big, beautiful, 15 year old TB mare, when I stumbled upon this dude.

Petfinder Adoptable Horse | Mustang | West Milford, NJ | Focus

He's a twenty year old 14 hand (probably) Spanish Mustang.

I'm 5'7 and 220 pounds.

Is this even something possible? The agency says he can carry a "fat spanish soldier", but I'm not sure:/ Would his age make it an issue in the near future?


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

That would depend on his conformation on his back, and his fitness of his back. If he is short backed, and in good condition/fitness, it is totally possible that you could get many years of enjoyment from him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm 5'8" and not little by any means of the word, and the the pony that I ride regularly is 13.3hh. Granted she's built very sturdily. I would give this one a try!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you for the input! I am thinking about both getting him and leasing the mare. Speaking to the agency, they said he could be used as a lesson horse, so I maybe I could teach lead line lessons with him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

He is definitely cute!


----------



## kccjer (Jul 20, 2012)

I'd go for him. You'll be amazed at how sturdy those mustangs are!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry to add this, but this mustang might not have much training at all. I looked for more info on him at that ad but didn't see how much training he has. Would that match your own experience level?


----------



## fkcb1988 (Aug 16, 2012)

So did you get this guy and lease the mare?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Nope, I decided against getting him. And the mare turned out to be a bad fit (sweet, but a TERRIBLE jumper and didn't know how to half hault).


----------

